# Johnny Cash sings Civil War songs



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2014)

PRetty cool.  I'm a HUGE civil war buff.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 18, 2014)

And I am a big Johnny Cash fan...


----------

